# Super cool Roadmaster middleweight



## jungleterry (Aug 24, 2017)

This is a very cool roadmaster wonder if they made a girls version of this one . Let me know if  anyone has information on this bike and or the girls version . Thank you so much Terry and Tammy


----------



## FreddieFarmall (Aug 25, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 665379 This is a very cool roadmaster wonder if they made a girls version of this one . Let me know if  anyone has information on this bike and or the girls version . Thank you so much Terry and Tammy




That is a beautiful bike! About what year is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry (Aug 25, 2017)

wish I knew ,think late 50s


----------



## partsguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Roadmaster's answer to the Sears Spaceliner bikes and the Huffy Silver Jet. Not very common at all, and very cool!


----------



## DaveKirsten (Sep 17, 2017)

Beautifully restored example.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2017)

DaveKirsten said:


> Beautifully restored example.



I don't think its restored. Is it Terry? BTW I have seen a girls version of this bike badged as a Shelby but is was aqua. V/r Shawn


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Shawn ,YES this is all original ,and yes I am still looking for the girls version.


----------



## DaveKirsten (Sep 18, 2017)

Dang,  It looks fresh out of the box.


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 18, 2017)

It's a super clean bike for sure . Has two speed kick back too.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2017)

Very kool bike.


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you just found another similar Shelby Air flo version


----------



## Oilit (Aug 13, 2019)

I was scrolling through the old posts and ran across this one again. Did you ever find the year on this bike? I believe the letter at the beginning of the serial number (on the left drop out) gives the year, "J" for 1959, "K" for 1960, "L" for 1961, etc. That must have been a new fork design for Roadmaster! Killer Kool!


----------



## bicyclebuff (Aug 27, 2019)

I was lucky enough for terry to sale me the bike and it is a P in the beginning of the vin so i take it its a 1964,thanks for the help oilit


----------



## Oilit (Aug 28, 2019)

@bicyclebuff, It might be a 1963. I was going by Phil Marshall's chart: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cleveland-welding-s-n-project.2705/page-22
If you look at the sequence, AMF skipped "I", but Phil's chart stops at "N". Schwinn skipped "I" and "O" on their serial numbers, maybe to avoid confusion with "1" and "0". I haven't seen enough bikes to know, but if AMF skipped "0", then "P" would be 1963. In the ads I've seen, that chainguard only shows up in the early '60's, so that sounds about right. And I think they were still using the "Shockmaster" fork until the late '50's, so that fork must have been a fairly new design. I haven't seen too many of that type, so it's interesting. How does it ride?


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 28, 2019)

Wow! I had a AMF with the same reflectorized sprocket, but it wasn't chrome.

Check the tank for a couple of D batteries, they used to put a date code on them.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 31, 2019)

I don't think AMF had a springer fork in the '60s, that looks like a Murray 'rat trap'. Question is, did someone swap it on, or did AMF buy them from Murray?


----------



## bicyclebuff (Sep 2, 2019)

I believe the bike is all original,looks allmost nos


----------



## Oilit (Sep 3, 2019)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I don't think AMF had a springer fork in the '60s, that looks like a Murray 'rat trap'. Question is, did someone swap it on, or did AMF buy them from Murray?



You're right, I checked the "Ultimate Spaceliner Reference" thread and those forks do look like Murray forks, but the "truss rods" (or whatever you would call those) look AMF, and the top plate on the fork looks the same color as the tank and chain guard. Maybe AMF could buy them from Murray cheaper than they could make their own. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 4, 2019)

bicyclebuff said:


> I was lucky enough for terry to sale me the bike and it is a P in the beginning of the vin so i take it its a 1964,thanks for the help oilit



I just realize that I owe you an apology, you were right and I was confused. "N" was for 1963 so "P" probably was 1964. I must have been blinded by all that chrome!


----------

